# Ogio Front rack bag



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys I have been looking at these ogio front rack bags (will link below) and I really would like to buy one or something almost exactly like it with the cup holders and a low profile design with internal dividers/organizers (sponsors welcome to let me know what you have). Also if anyone has used this bag and can give me some feedback on it that would be good and maybe the cheapest place they found to get one. Thanks alot and here is the link 
_Link not allowed - admin_


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have the ogio front bag, I like it so far, decent amount of space inside, sits good on the rack and so far its stayed dry inside, no leaking or anything even after pressure washing it. Overall in my opinion it is well worth it. I bought mine from motorcycle superstore forget what I paid but like I said I am very happy with it so far


----------

